# Viper PST 1-4x24 MRAD



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey guys

I bought a Vortex Viper PST 1-4x24 for my AR15 and mounted it up only to realize that I need a little more magnification because I am getting old and cant see well past 100 yards with that low of power.

This is a pretty cool scope honestly, and I am kind of bummed that it didn't work out for me.

I mounted it to my rifle and shot 30 rounds out of it, so I guess it is considered used now. But it is barely used. I haven't even installed the Zero Stop shims yet.

I paid $500 for it. Asking $450.00 since it is very lightly used.

Here is a link to the scope: https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Viper-1-4x24-Riflescope-PST-14ST-M/dp/B013XRCHKC


----------

